# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Any nude resort or clothing options in MBJ

## Gwhizman

Hedo way to expensive and clickish... Firefly is a fav in Negril how about MoBay?

any help welcome

----------


## BCBud

Not MBJ, but in Negril, check out condo rental at Point Village with private c/optional beach.
Here is link to their website:  http://www.negriljamaicacondo.com/amenities.html

----------


## BCBud

also check out Sunset Beach resort in MoBay - they have a private clothing optional beach

----------


## Rambo

Sun Set Beach Resort.....has the best "clothing opt" area of beach we have seen...we were going when it was Seawind, same beach, way at the inlet side of harbor shore line, very private, usually have a "guard" there to keep away prying eyes.....cameras do get in, just be discrete....

really a pristine part of the private land...soft gradually shore line. and when cruise ships enter and leave the harbor...it is quite a site..you are maybe 1/8 mile from them when they pass...mini surf lol.........KODAK moments for sure......

----------


## Joebey2

N Resort just a short drive from MoBay at Falmouth. Not fancy, but great value

----------

